# do i breed her?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Is she a maiden?


----------



## PontiMinto (Dec 22, 2008)

yes she is


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

If the vet thinks she is okay for the job, i would. You may be surprised with her. =)


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

If the vet says that she is okay to breed then you should be a-okay... Just take into consideration of what you want to do with the baby, conformation...blah blah blah...lol.... It's a loonngg 11 months..lol.. Im hopefully going to be ending my 11 month waiting game soon.... Let us know what you decide to do with your girl would love to know!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

PontiMinto said:


> i need help as i have been asked if i want to breed my mare april to a verry nice stally that my freind knows


Why do you want to breed her? Pregnancy is hard on the body. Is she registered? Is the stallion? What is her conformation? The stallion's? Do they compliment each other? Will the baby be registered? Can you afford the extra feed, vet care, foal care, baby training? What happens if she gets ill? 

There's an awful lot to consider. I'd not breed a mare unless her form and the sire's form is excellent. There are so many foals and yearlings who are being given away or sold for less than $500. Even if you don't pay for the breeding you'll have more than $500 in the foal. 

Breeding is something people should do only after careful consideration.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

What are you planning on doing with the baby?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I second what Joshie said.

I would only breed if both were registered and had good conformation AND TEMPERAMENT as well as complimenting one another.

Personally, I wouldn't breed a horse unless I was a breeding stable or wanted a new foal for myself to train and keep forever.

17 for a healthy horse is perfectly fine breeding age, in my opinion. Especially with a vet OK. 

But before I say 'yes' or 'no' I'd need more info. Just because a stallion is available and cheap (or free) doesn't mean you should necessarily breed.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow... I didn't realise you were planning on breeding April.
I think she'd make a good Mummy. I was going to breed her myself before I sold her to you if I had kept her long enough. But once she got diagnosed with arthritis, I decided against it. 
But if the vet thinks she'll be good to go, then woohoo! Little April babies.
x


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Depending on the severity and location of the arthritis, having to carry a foal for 11 months could be very detrimental to your mare's health.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

seriously why breed? I have a wonderful Jack Russell terrier that has a perfect tempermant and everyone begs me to breed her and have puppies, but really I don't want to put her through the stress. As much as I would like to breed her I know there are enough dogs w/o homes and I would not want anything to happen to her during birthing.

I don't know you or your horse but I def would listen to the other posters. Do you have the time and $ to devote to the mom and baby? Is there really a reason to breed the two horses in question, do you believe they will produce a really exceptional horse? There are so many full horse rescues, etc. Just really think about it. good luck


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you have the time for a foal...I mean really have the time? We bought my boys a pony in Jan and we did not know she was in foal. I am a full time nursing student, mom, wife...i do not have the time for this baby. I mean I try and work with her every day but sometimes it is just a lot. i know nothing about foals. She still isn't halter broken because i haven't had the time to go out there and wrestle her. I should have had it on her after a couple of days but like I said with my lack of knowledge i didn't know and now I have to wrestle a nearly 3 month old. Also now my boys have no pony to ride. They have no expierence riding and so I can't safety wise let them ride with baby along side. Vet bill after baby was $250 and the ultrasound to confirm pregnancy was $50. Now if I had known she was pregnant before i would have incurred vaccination costs ect. When baby gets old enough to start on feed the junior feed is $18 a bag! Now granted it will probably take her a while to go through one but ouch.I also don't have a lot of room. it was a push bringing in the pony on the amount of land we have and now we have 4. then when it comes time a few years down the road I will have to send her out to be trained under saddle because I am to big to ride a pony. Please think carefully. The lady i bought my pony from offered me to breed her to an Arab stud and while it sounded like fun to have a baby I knew that we couldn't do it. 
With your mare having arthritis I would really think about what this is going to do to her body. Think of how hard pregnancy is on a woman. It is just as hard for a horse...especially with all that we ask of them.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Horses and people are not the same pregnant or other wise. The only one that can know if you should breed your mare is you everyone elses situation is different. I raise 10 to 15 foals a year and they take very little time until I wean them. I never halter break them until after being weaned then I spend about two weeks halter breaking, teaching to pick up feet, and loading. After that they get turned out until their two year olds we halter them for farrier work, worming and vaccinating but other wise they run in pastures till fall of their two year old year when we start formal training.

We've never found the need for a special diet at all we feed oats, alfalfa/grass hay, salt free choice, and min/via free choice. Foals certainly aren't for everyone but its not exactly rocket science work raising them either. Compared to raising children their a cake walk.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe it isn't hard for you as someone who is a professional and obviously does this for a living. However with someone that has no knowledge of foaling or foals, weanlings or whatever it can be overwhelming and time consuming. 

Everytime i post something on here asking for advice I get conflicting ways of doing things. I have been told I am wrogn for not having a halter on my foal already, wrong for wanting to get a halter on her, wrong for this and that. Everyone has a different way of doing things and for someone who doesn't know what they are doing yes it is hard work. Even if it isn't hands on with the foal it is researching what you should be doing.

Oh and I see you are a guy and have obviously NOT been pregnant. I am sorry but being pregnant does change your body and the way it works whether you are a horse, human, dog, cat, ect.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Agreed, stacie. Good post.


I am concerned for his mare as Chelle posted that the mare has arthritis, and decided against breeding her for that exact reason.

For that alone I say don't breed her.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

There is no right or wrong way to do things only different ways. And ya I'm a guy but my repro vet I work with is a woman with two kids. Shes the one that told me horses and people are nothing alike as far as being pregnant. Now I suppose I could go with what someone on the internet says versus one of the top repro vets in this state but call me crazy I'll stick to the vet on the subject.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Well doesn't sound like the original poster is a regular breeder. Just take a look at all the rescue websites and and wonderful horses being given away. So the question is why bring another horse into the world? Even really high end horses are not moving in lots of markets. I know quite a few people who have bred for many years and now they are having a huge issue getting horses sold. Also the time factor is a huge thing for many people. 

Stacieandtheboys you make good points. Also as for getting conflicting opinions on how to handle the baby, yes its like that on these forums, everyone has a different opinion. There are so many different theories and methods. 

I would say there would have to be avery specific reason to breed right now. I just hate to think of all the horses w/o homes already


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

as far as pregnancy of course its very different for people/dogs/horses, etc. but it still does take its toll on the body regardless of the animal. So a horse with arthritis are probably not a great candidate. But to me its still more about why are you making another horse? what will be its purpose and do you have lots of time and extra cash if needed to care for it?


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know of anyone that was experianced until the first time they do something. Why breed a mare? The list of reasons people do is long and unless something on it is illegal theres no reason they shouldn't. Maybe someone else wouldn't do so and thats totally their business just as its someone elses business if they decide to breed.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Except for the fact that this mare has a health condition that should be very concerning even for a first time breeder.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Arthritis? Not a big concern at all many many brood mares have it and the vet has said its not a big deal.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

To me, it depends on the location and severity of the arthritis. If it is very mild and the vet say's it is okay, then you could breed her. If the arthritis is moderate to severe (no matter the location) I would advise against it. I will also throw my 2 cents in that horses are very cheap to buy right now and you could end up with a very nice weanling or yearling at a sale for less than $100 in my area. However, if you are set on a foal from this particular mare, I understand that too ;p I would just make sure that the stallion complements her and that neither of them have serious conformational faults. Plus, if you plan on selling the foal in the future, papers are always a plus but not a necessity. Pictures of the mare and the stallion would help with our advice on whether it may be a good match or not. 

On another note, you might want to have the vet check to ensure that the arthritis is not a genetic thing that the foal might inherit.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

well the poster was asking for opinions and we are giving them. I live in florida and here there are lots of horses that need homes and many of them very young, so why breed more unless there is a specific purpose, etc. 
County you say you breed a lot of foals every year. Perhaps there is a good market for the type of horse you breed, but just breeding a horse to have a foal with no concern for the bloodlines, disposition, etc is well just irresponsible. I am not saying that is what the original poster is doing, in fact they are asking for input. But I do see people doing this. Our local sherriffs dept had to seize horses from a lady with about 25 horses/ponies, mostly all broodmares with foals. She lost her land, had no money and just kept on breeding. They were all skinny and unhealthy. So I would err on the side of caution giving anyone advice thinknig about breeding. 

Yes its correct you can't learn something new until you try it, but at the same time now couldn't be a worse time to learn about "breeding" in most areas. The economy is shaky, free horses are everywhere and horse rescues are full. So I think all that can be something to think about it.

I am glad you are a successful breeder and still able to find homes/jobs for all your foals, but its just not that way for everyone. 

I like the questions on the fugly horse website, makes lots of sense. 

I appreciate your thoughts county, I just feel a bit differently.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

county said:


> There is no right or wrong way to do things only different ways. And ya I'm a guy but my repro vet I work with is a woman with two kids. Shes the one that told me horses and people are nothing alike as far as being pregnant. Now I suppose I could go with what someone on the internet says versus one of the top repro vets in this state but call me crazy I'll stick to the vet on the subject.


So you are telling me that a horses anatomy, and physiological processes do not change at all while she is pregnant? Hmm interesting. that was the only point that I was trying to make. I was not comparing humans and horses or implying what they go through is exactly the same.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Agree, smrobs - I said the same thing in my first post on this thread.
Chelle said that she was interested in breeding that same mare until she discovered it had arthritis. This is concerning to me.

Regarding various vets... careful who you listen to, and take opinions with a grain of salt. Various vets will have differing opinions on subjects.
 I had a vet out to look at Denny for a PPE in October. He said his teeth were okay, but to follow up in the Spring/early Summer to keep up with his dental work.
I had a dentist out yesterday, and he was appalled at Denny's teeth - the back molars weren't touching, it was so bad. And this wasn't a condition that cropped up in a few weeks or even months...


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure what someonme neglecting their horses has to do with the subject? There have been neglect cases as long as there has been horses. Markets high, markets low they still have cases. To me neglect and abuse is someone being irresponsable. Breeding and taking care of whats bred is not regardless what the bloodlines aRE.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

county I respect what you are saying. What I am trying to point out is simply that if this poster has the means to raise a foal maybe going out and adopting a yearling would be a better idea. If the mare is really special and the stallion a good match and the health issues are okay by a vet and she has plenty of extra time and money and she plans to keep the baby forever if she has to because of a soft market, then yes they should go for it. However they asked for opinions and we are giving them. You seem to be giving the pros and some of us are more focused on the cons. Our opinions are shaped by our experiences. You have been very successful breeding and thats awesome. I know of several professional breeders who are currently in financial trouble and having trouble finding homes for their horses they bred. 

It is relevant in my eyes to think of all the horses without homes. Just like stopping to consider adopting a dog rather than buying from a pet store, etc. 

I do think pictures of the mare and stud might help.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Your right I'm givinmg my opinion same as you are doesn't make either one right or wrong just different. You see no reasons to breed I see lots of them. I know breeders haveing a hard time selling right now also includingmyself. I have a brother that works for Ford, their having a hard time selling cars but they aren't quitting their business or jobs. Neither am I we also farm raising beef, corn, ots, and hay those products are not always high sellers either. Were in the business were in to make a living long term not one time or year.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

county, I totally see where you are coming from. I am glad you are surviving. I just think its really different to get into breeding right now when the economy is so bad and there are so many homeless horses. And some breeders are going out of business and so are some car dealers. As I said if Pinto can go through the list of questions on the fugly horse website and come out positive there is no reason not to breed. But it is certainly something to really think about carefully and I am glad Pinto is asking. 
As you point out you are here to make a living long term. I certainly wouldn't want anyone to stop trying to make living but bringing new horses into the world IF you don't have a real reason or plan is dangerous as its very easy to find yourself in a bad situation and have no way to pay for the horse. There are so many things that can happen.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Like I said I don't know anyone that breeds without a reason. But if someone doesn't think they want to breed a mare by all means they shouldn't do so.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

The quality of the reason is what counts. Just because you want to have a baby horse is not a good reason. Interesting to see what Pinto decides


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Well it may not be a good reson to you but to someone else it may be a very good reson. Sorry but I've never been able to jump on the bandwagon to tell others they should think my way. Its a really big world and thank the Lord peiople think in different ways.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree and different opinions are what make the board interesting. As I said our different experiences shape us and we pass it on and others can do with it what they like. I do think that it doesn't make much sense to breed horses to sell if there is a huge glut on the market. I really don't know what Pinto's intentions are or her situation. So she can take the differing opinions and decided. 

I currently have a horse that was from a breeder who couldn't feed all her horses because the market dried up. I already mentioned the one lady who had to surrender all her horses and broodmares. There is a TB farm nearby that is liquidating and selling beautiful registerd horses for almost nothing. I just think that needs to be considered when deciding to breed or not. (there are lots of horses that need homes)

The other thing is if you look on the breeding thread there are quite a few mares that die during birth, so though the chance may be slight it should also be taken into considertion when thinking about breeding. 

As for someone's reason not being good to one person but good to another, yes that is true to a point. However just breeding because you think having a baby might be fun, is more than likely a poor reason no matter who you are.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

or you get stuck with a baby because someone else thought it would be a great idea to breed their pony and then got rid of it not telling anyone that she might be in foal.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I always preg check mares before I buy them so I klnow if their bred or not I only want certain blood lines and don't buy bred mares unless I like the stud their bred to.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

well good for you. I am done with this conversation. It has nothing to do with the original post and isn't fair for the original poster to read through all of this crap.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Uh wdell OK I didn't see any of it as crap but obviously you do?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Woah! This thread has certainly had a lot of interest since I last left.
I'm sorry Sophie for hijacking your thread, I hope you don't mind!
I can answer a few questions here of when this mare was in my care as I owned her for three years. I rescued April from neglect. Her previous owner thrashed her up and down the port hills here in Christchurch for years, with no warm up or cool down according to those who knew her. When I took her on, I didn't realise that she had arthritis coming on... she was a tough cookie and hardly complained about anything. But eventually she started to get stiff and kick out a lot. I wanted to get into competing in low level dressage but she would alway end up doing small bucks and kicking out for the first fifteen or twenty minutes in our ride and so she was first diagnosed with being cold backed and I was to just ride it out and she would become nice and loose afterwards. As a heavy rider I was concerned on the impact I would have, and got her seen by a different vet, who after tests etc diagnosed her with arthritis in both her hocks, her right being more severe. She had to have steriod injections into her hocks. The vet said that for what I was asking of her (light competition, and regular work) she would be fine but the shots couldn't be guareenteed to last for a certain time, it depended on April... me being me, I decided that April had already taught me so much and sold her onto Sophie in 07 as her first horse when she was 12yrs old. Sophie's done a great job with Miss April... and learnt a lot on her! 
That's as far as I can say... although I am keep updated with Sophie and April's progress it it not up to me to say anymore here, it's her decision to do as she pleases, and I'll support whatever she chooses. I personally decided not to breed from April as I didn't want to put her through the stress, I didn't have the money aside for the ongoing costs, I didn't have the time, and I wanted to compete - both my mares were unsuitable for that at the time, so I sold her on to get my gelding Evo. Sophie's situation is much different. 
All the best Soph... you've been given some great advice here, you take from it what you need and make your decision.
x


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Pinto good luck and let us know what you decide. In your area things may be totally different than they are here. If you have the time, money and the mare and stud are a good match and don't have any issues that might be inherited (course there are no guarantees) and the vet says its good then go for it..... but check out the fugly horse checklist.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is the checklist.

If you're new, the reason I post these is to remind beginners who might think they can "make money breeding horses" about the realities of the current horse market. Right now, no one should consider making a new horse happen unless they can say the following things:

1) They truly know their bloodlines and how to avoid the avoidable genetic diseases of their breed or breeds;

2) They can afford all of the recommended vet care for a pregnant mare including having a vet verify pregnancy and having the resources to call the vet if something goes wrong during foaling;

3) They have both the *time* and the *knowledge* to work with the resulting foal and keep his knowledge age-appropriate. Weanlings should halter, lead, and pick up feet. Yearlings should tie, load, clip and stand for baths. Depending on your philosophy, 2-3 year olds should longe (that means _longe_, not ricochet off the round pen like a Bengal on catnip), possibly ground drive or long line or pony, be learning to wear tack, etc. 4 year olds of any breed should at least be started under saddle unless you are _positive_ you are keeping them and want to wait a little longer. Deb Bennett's research on spinal development was not intended to give BYB's an excuse not to train their horses. Really. And while there's nothing wrong with having your first foal (everybody had a first!), it's important to make sure you have knowledgeable friends or a trainer to help you. You'd be shocked at how hard just getting that first halter on can be with some babies! 

4) They do not have an expectation or a NEED to sell the foal. If the foal doesn't sell for two or three years, that is fine with them and they will keep up on the training. They have researched the market and honestly know what their odds are of selling the foal and what kind of money they are likely to get for it.

5) They know conformation and know what _specific purpose_ they are breeding for. "Champagne" is only a purpose on New Year's Eve (and most of you Kolor Krazies are breeding very little Veuve Cliquot and a _whole lot_ of Asti Spumanti!). And as I've noted before, it is not a "sport horse" unless it does a sport!

6) They have a plan if the foal is born with a serious problem - a plan that does not consist of dumping the foal at a sale without papers. Euthanasia is an acceptable solution when a foal is born with a disability that will prevent it from ever being ridden. Slaughter is not. The auction is not. Dumping it on a rescue is not. Lying about the condition and selling it to some poor beginner horseperson is NOT.

7) They have room for another horse! I'm so tired of hearing "must sell to make room for spring foals." How about, we don't make spring foals if we don't have room??


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Never saw the Fugly list but have to say IMO its a good laugh and this person is an expert because?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

lovemyponies said:


> Here is the checklist.
> 
> If you're new, the reason I post these is to remind beginners who might think they can "make money breeding horses" about the realities of the current horse market. Right now, no one should consider making a new horse happen unless they can say the following things:
> 
> ...


I think this is a brilliant list that any breeder should consider every time they breed.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Why is the list funny? I think it's a great checklist, what is it that makes you laugh?


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

To me some of the things said on it are funny. Like a horse should be lounged, I've raised 100's and never found a good reason to use a lounge line yet. Seen literally 1000's of really well trained ranch horses that have never seen one either. 

People should keep horses till 2 and 3 year olds? Why? Theres many many outstanding auctions across the country that sell 100's of top notch horses every month many of them weanlings and yearlings theres no good reason not to sell at them if a person chooses to do so.

A vet should verify a mares bred? Great if thats what the owner chooses to do but certainly no reason its wrong if they don't.

Lists are great if someone wants to use them but the whole " if someone doesn't do things my way " deal is BS. IF people want to do so fine, if not thats also fine. Way to many control freaks in the horse world these days IMO.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with those points county, it is very optional. And again, I dont think anyone is trying to tell anyone how to do anything, I just think this is an opinion on how. 
But where does it say you have to keep a horse till 2 or 3? It just says to be okay with that if the horse does not sell.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

One thing I've noticed with horse people on the subject of breeding is many preach but few actually follow what they preach. Some are sure how people should do things in the business but don't breed themselves only tell others how they should do it. Then theres some that preach what should be bred but breed pretty much average horses themselves. Oh their convinced their horses are great and other peoples aren't but IMO their barn blind. 

And then theres those who never upgrade their breeding stock they figure what they have is as good as it can get. Fact is right now is a great time to cull mares and replace with better stock. When the markets down cull and upgrade, when the markets up sell what you produce with what you have. If you never ungrade your breeding stock your program is dead.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Again, county where does it say you have to keep a horse until 2 or 3 yrs?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

County you seem to totally miss the point. A person posted on here if they should breed or not and we all are offering our opinions. I have shown respect for yours but you show disdain for mine. I think there are some great things on that list and some as were already noted "optional." However with the huge amount of homeless neglected horses I think the first thought ought to be why am I bringing another horse into this world when I could rescue a great horse instead? 
No one is telling you how to breed or what to do, we are responding to a poster who asked for advice. You can do whatever you like and I respect you for being able to make a living at it. 

But I would think you have to admit that a first time breeder should take many things into cosideration first and you seem to be of the mind that no one has any right to offer an opinion that would in anyway be negative.

What is the point of asking for advice if someone is not going to be honest? I am being honest. I think evaluating the bloodlines, disposition, confirmation, financial situation, etc are valid and not trying to impose my opinion on anyone, just offering a suggestion of what to think about.

Too bad the original poster hasn't been able to be part of this thread. I think it was a valid question to pose to a forum but its become a debate on whether someone has a right to offer an opinion to someone who in fact asked for it. 

As for the fugly list being written by someone qualified. I think its fairly sound and a few points are debatable but you can always take what you find valid and leave the stuff you don't agree with or find over the top. The training portion was the part I was least worried about. I do think that its good for someone who has never broken a horse to understand that there are lots of steps to the process, etc.

We are offering advice and you scoff at us like we are fools. And then to suggest that those who give advice are the ones who are most likely not follow it? hmm I don't get that but whatever.

Again I am very respectful of your being able to do so well at breeding but that doesn't mean that every person who wants to have a baby should. I am not referring to the original poster. I do not know enough about the mare and/or stud or the poster's resources. I leave that decision up to that person.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice post lovemyponies!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks Whipple. I think the original poster was asking a simple question and though we didn't have a lot of information to go by a lot of great input was given, even if some of it conflicted. I hope the OP is able to get some good info from the thread and make an informed decision as to what is best for them. I do not condemn anyone for choosing to breed, I simply offer some things to think about. For me personally if I had the time and money for another horse I would look to adopt a young horse or find one that was low priced that someone lese might not be able to care for. I do think that its fine to breed if you have the time, resources and a specific purpose. If that purpose is just to have a baby that is okay as long as you know all that it will entail going in and don't get blindsided a year later and say why did I do this? But all we have done is offer our thoughts as were requested. Sure hope the OP let's us know what she had decided for April


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Just letting you all know Pinto is struggling to get on here due to it taking too long for the page to load on her net! She has been offered a rescue gelding so I'm told, and I believe she's leaning towards getting him now. A true shame she hasn't been able to join in the conversation here.
x


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not scoffing at anyone like their fools or other wise someone may take it that way but that hardly means its a fact. And I think that others may be missing the point here. As you said the OP asked for opinionds and I gave one just because its nmot the same doesn't make it less valid just makes it different. And I agree whats the point in asking for advice unless ones honest and I also am just being honest.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I never said your point was less valid, I have been very respectful of you and your opinion you have not been quite the same. You indicate that the website I referenced made you laugh and how those who give advice about breeding are often the ones who breed less than desirable horses. You have constantly referenced forcing an opinion on someone. You have suggested many things that were less than just an opinion on the subject and more of dig at other posters opinions. Just my opinion of course 
agree to disagree  Sorry Pinto wasn't able to get on. If she ends up with a rescue gelding might just be fate, that horse was meant to be in her life....okay I am a little silly like that but I do believe that we get matched with people animals for a reason... best to Pinto and County... love to see some of your foals, post some pics... I am sure they are lovely, sounds like you know what you are doing.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe I would love to hear an update on Pinto's decision on the rescue gelding.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I was being honest the web site made me laugh but thats not being disrespectful to you in any way. And yes over the years many of the people I hear telling others how and what to breed are often the ones that do the exact things they say others should not. Again just being honest. Forced an opinion on somebody? Can you honestly tell me you don't see anyone trying to hammer their opinions not to breed on this forum?

I'd love to post some pictures but as of last Tue. night I destroyed my computer by spilling water on it. Next thing I know sparks and smoke were coming out of it. Took it to the computer doctor and he said there was nothing left and I lost all my horse and grand kid pictures over 1000 of them. I had some on disks but only a small number. I do have a web site www.countylinefarm.net with some pictures although none yet of this years foals should be getting them on now this week as I'm almost done planting crops so will have more time.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

County, UGH so sorry to hear about your computer and pics, thats awful!! I will check out your website. Well regardless hopefully Pinto will figure out the best thing for her and all will be well with the world.

Take care.....Hope we get to hear from Pinto or via Michelle.
been an interesting discussion


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

wow some really pretty horses County.... (checked out your site)


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

lovemyponies said:


> County, UGH so sorry to hear about your computer and pics, thats awful!! I will check out your website. Well regardless hopefully Pinto will figure out the best thing for her and all will be well with the world.
> 
> Take care.....Hope we get to hear from Pinto or via Michelle.
> been an interesting discussion


It's Rochelle :lol:
Sorry, it's impulse to correct.
x


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank You lovemyponies I've worked very hard to build a breeding program over the years. Some people are here have said I haven't got any horses that are worth breeding or anything special. Those are some of the ones I mentioned will knock what a person breeds but haven't gopt anything themselves any better. Some of them haven't even bred anything themselves pretty much go by what they read in a book.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

County I understand how you feel if anyone told you that about your horses, Rochelle, my mistake beautiful name!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Can you honestly tell me you don't see anyone trying to hammer their opinions not to breed on this forum?


Yes, yes, yes.

Never have I seen the words 'do not breed' 'breeding is bad' etc. People ont his forum simply try to make sure that people are PREPARED and INFORMED about raising a foal, the responsibilites involved, etc.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Well you maybe have never seen those words but I have and more then once. I beleive they were something like " theres no good reason for someone to breed a horse unless its outstanding ". And of course it has to be outstanding in their opinion not someone elses.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

If the vet says that she is fiscally in the correct state of being to carry a foal full term, feed it and everything & you think she'll make a good mum, caring wise. then go for it just make sure you have the room, etc for a foal & more importantly time! good luck with you decision, & if you decide to have a foal good luck with that too.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

county said:


> Well you maybe have never seen those words but I have and more then once. I beleive they were something like " theres no good reason for someone to breed a horse unless its outstanding ". And of course it has to be outstanding in their opinion not someone elses.


QFT [+ pretty much all of his other posts from this thread]. 

This is why I avoid the Breeding Section - the whole argument that inevitably pops up everytime there is a breeding thread is getting _really_ old. 

They'll deny it till their grave, but many people [not directed at anyone specific, and not pointing fingers at anyone in this thread] who post in these types of threads usually come off as very condescending, and having houlier than thou attitudes that usually do more bad than good. 

*shrug* To each their own, I suppose. I'm not saying no one should take into account what many of the posters are saying - they should, and if they are seriously considering breeding they should most certainly do their homework, but at the same time take it all with a grain of salt. Personally, I'd listen to what my vet [considering s/he actually knows what they're talking about] says before listening to anyone else - especially people who don't know you/your horse/your situation/etc.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> *shrug* To each their own, I suppose. I'm not saying no one should take into account what many of the posters are saying - they should, and if they are seriously considering breeding they should most certainly do their homework, but at the same time take it all with a grain of salt. Personally, I'd listen to what my vet [considering s/he actually knows what they're talking about] says *before listening to anyone else - especially people who don't know you/your horse/your situation/etc*


But the point is, they ask here, so they WANT our opinion. In my experience, the same questions are only asked when a) someone doesn't give enough information, or b) It appears they are going into it withut enough knowledge or planning. I have never seen this argument pop up in threads where the person has healthy, sane, breeding quality (and I say that loosely) stock, knows why they want a baby, knwos what they are doing, and has the resources to care for the mare and foal in god times and/or bad.

But I do agree about the grain of salt, all advice from people on the internet should be taken as such!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I understand that some feel like there are posters that are negative about breeding. I do think that if someone asks then opinions are offered from all sides. Its a personal opinion that right now a one off "backyard" breeding is probably not a great idea since there are so many horses without homes. But I don't force that on anyone, just suggest they really think about it and look at the alternatives. 
Since the OP has not been able to post again hard to say what her situation is. But it seems that she may be going with a rescue instead and if that is the case I think its a great thing. If there is any chance the arthritis would be an issue or hereditary then breeding might not be best.

But if she wanted to and the vet said okay than more power to her, its just a discussion and I think a healthy one.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

PontiMinto said:


> yes she is


I, personally wouldn't chance it. 17 is up there for a maiden mare.

More importantly though, why are you breeding her? What breed is she? What is the stallion? What is both of their conformation like? Temperaments? Pedigrees? Performance records? Stallion's produce records? Any health issues to worry about with either one? (like lethal white, SIDS, or any other breed-specific concerns) 

Having a "nice mare" and the desire to have a cut baby is not the best reasons to breed.

What country are you in? I ask because the US has an excess of horses and buying a foal is often cheaper than breeding (considering stud fees, vet costs, feed/supplementation, etc.), and definitely safer for your mare.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

April is a NZ Standardbred.
When I sold her to Pinto's family in 07 she had been diagnosed with arthritis in both hocks. She had been receiving steriod injections to her hocks to help her out.
She was sold as a hack, who could do some jumping - which is what she loves most. I sold her because I wanted to get into dressage competition, and as a heavyweight rider, despite my vet saying she wouldn't suffer carrying me around, I decided it was time for April to be loved by a little girl.
The horse before I got her myself was severly neglected, and her previous owner was known in the area for thrashing her up and down hills... she then spent most of her winter in close to knee deep water because her paddock turned to a swamp. April was sold as a first pony to Pinto when she was 12. 
This will be Pinto's first foaling experience. I believe she spent her summer working for a stud, but I could be wrong.
I think Pinto's going with the rescue. It will be her first rescue too, but she does attend pony club, and will have support I'm assuming.

Pinto still cannot get on, so I'm answering the best I can.
x


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I for one would love to see pictures of said rescue gelding. It makes my heart so happy when someone saves a horse.

Before:










After:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If she goes for the rescue Kudos to her! 

Now I will probably get yelled at here but...

This very young girl worked her butt of all summer for a stud fee, I think she has proven that she really wants a foal and I think because of that she deserves one! Goodness it's one baby, and very few people are that devoted to having one! I think she should be able to breed her mare ( as long as the vet gives her an okay) without any more questions! 

People who put that much work/time/effort into the foal before there even is one, deserve one!! Think of how much time/effort/work and love she is going to put into the foal once it is born. 

Kudos to her for working hard for what she wanted! Good on ya kid!

I hope she gets her foal!

BTW Allie, I am shocked every time I see the difference in that horse!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

No I don't think her working all summer to get a stud fee is what happened. She was working now and then for an Arab stud, and I think she has another stallion in line or something. Like I said, I don't know much, but she did try to tell me about the Arabs over MSN one time... that's all I heard about them.
I haven't really heard much more. Pinto has said she's going to be getting horses in the past and hasn't gotten them, so I'm not sure if she's getting said rescue but I do hope she gets to help him. 
As much as I love April, and reckon she'd make nice babies, I really think getting a rescue sounds like a better idea. They are so rewarding... I've worked with rescues for the last few years now and love it.
x


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I'm sorry I must have misread.


----------



## Amazing Star (May 1, 2009)

you really have to have good think, talk to your parents about breeding april  I mean like do you have good safe size paddock for her & foal? Do you have exp at handling younge horses/babies? 
I would get vet check on April so you know if shes all good inside to be bred from  
Good luck  Im wanting a baby from Grace one day...Not right now tho coz i love riding her too much to stop hehehe


----------

